# 1950's spearfishing film



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

This is not my production but when I saw it I had to share.

http://www.vimeo.com/8464624

This is amazing stuff.....:notworthy:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty cool video....good find!!!:thumbup:


----------

